# Rostov Tumblers, looking for info



## thumpersalley

Ok, here we go again.
I received 3 Rostov Tumblers. I have looked at the standard, doesnt help me. I have one that is brown & white that zitters his neck, one that is yellow & white & one that is yellow & white with a shell crest. I would be interested in talking to anyone on this group that has these that I can send pics to. Im interested in knowing what the quality of these is. Ive found very few pics & the only website I can find is the same one I use for my Kazans, it gives some pics, a mild description of what they are & what the old standard was at one time. Thanks! Kim


----------



## george simon

*Hi THUMPERSALLEY, The Rostov tumbler is a very rare bird in the USA and you will find it differcult to find many people that have them.I found two web sites that speak of them http://russki-statnije.tripod.com/katschuni/rostov/rostov.html and http://fancyrussianpigeons.blogspot.com/ I hope that this may help you.* GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley

*Info From A Very Old Thread ..*

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f27/my-pigeons-4620.html

Terry


----------



## george simon

*Take a look at this web site http://www.rarepigeons.fotopic.net/c1380276.html*GEORGE


----------



## thumpersalley

*Thanks for info*

Thanks everyone for the info on the Rostovs. I have seen most of the webpages already by doing searches but a few were very helpful. I have been contacted by a few breeders here in the US that have bred & showed them for 20+ years so Im waiting for a reply & will email them pics & also post them on here. Agian, thanks.Kim


----------



## Guest

*Rostovs*

Hi Thumpersalley,

I read your posting and found it interesting that you described your Rostovs as having white on them. I was under the impression that a Rostov could be crested, but could not have any white on them. I have been in communication with a breeder of Rostovs in Saudi Arabia. He sent me pictures of the Rostovs he is breeding. They are excellent quality Rostovs and I printed one of the pictures and took it to a pigeon show to show the judge. He was very impressed. We have one Rostov in our loft, a cock. We may decide to start breeding them, but I want to know more about the standard also before doing so. Too, it is very hard to find birds for breeding; this breed is so very rare in this country, even more rare than Kazan Tumblers.


----------



## thumpersalley

*RE Rostovs*

The Rostovs I have are yellow & white, red & dark red & white. They zitter & are really Rostovs from a breeder in PA. They can come in any color & white but they must display the zitter & proper conformation or they are worthless. I have Kazans & prefer them much more. I also have Shaksharli, Syrian Coops, Dewlap Earrings & Egyptian Swifts. All fun birds. Kim


----------



## salicia

Hi Thumpersalley-- Do You Know Where I Can Get More Saddle Indians From Stock U Sold Me? Thanks Salicia In POTTSVILLE Pa,.


----------

